# أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/birth



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/birth*












































































​ 















































​ 
​ ​ 
​ 
​ ​ 
​ 
​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

 *  .**






 
* *






 
* *





* *
**





 
* *





*


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

خراااااافه اىلصور..شكرا مستر نهيسي


----------



## rania79 (4 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

جميل جدا بجد
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*




dodo jojo قال:


> خراااااافه اىلصور..شكرا مستر نهيسي


كل سنه وأنت طيب يا غالى


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*




rania79 قال:


> جميل جدا بجد
> ميرسى لحضرتك


شكرااا جداااا لذووووقك


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

ربنا يباركك روعه بجد​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*

روعه الصور

كل سنه وانت طيب

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب" (لو2: 10-11)http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_1R06iPwcpgs/TR2lWH2oHUI/AAAAAAAABRw/b6pLAcaQNYM/s1600/b*




Waiting+Jesus قال:


> روعه الصور
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب
> 
> ​


_*
شكراااا لملرور
 كل سنه وحضرتك طيب*_


----------

